# Huffy muscle bike year 60s?



## Artweld (May 6, 2017)

Been trying to identify a black frame huffy style, serial number 2R017356 rear drop out, slightly different then other frames, no name plate holes, hole in rear seat post tube instead of horizontal slot, small ears upper rear drop outs, rear stays are wider then other two frames, 


 

 

 

 

 front head tube sits lower then other frames, other frames serial numbers B/Bracket W367289 gold, W200557 green, any idea on the black frame, thanks


----------

